# Want to buy a 40 inch LCD TVs



## joy.das.jd (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I want to buy a 40 inches LCD TV. I have selected the following models.

1. SONY 40BX420 - Local Price 36K
2. LG 42LK450 - Flipkart price 41K
3. LG 42LK430 - Flipkart price 42K
4. SAMSUNG 40D5000 - Price 43K

The TV will be mostly be used with my PS3 and viewing TATA SKY HD channels only. 

Saw a demo of the above four TVs at ezone. Out of the above , I overall liked the LG 42LK450. 

Please help me decide which one to go with.

Also if anyone have any discount coupon for FLIPKART, please share.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Feb 24, 2012)

Guys ? Any help please...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2012)

pls keep posted if you have bought the tv...


----------



## rachit gupta (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Joy,

I am not complaining you but i want to say one thing that's your price list is wrong.I check *LG 42LK450* in *Flipcart* but it's price is *44,180 INR* and *LG 42LK430* price is *46,060 INR* .I think you wrong somewhere.Please check again.

But if you wants to purchase this LCD in lowest price i can tell you the source and you get the exact price that i am saying to you.

*LG 42LK450 - Shopbychoice price @ 41,900 INR 
*
If you wants to check it's price and specifications you can go through this source:-

LG 42 Inches Full HD LCD 42LK450 Television

*LG 42LK430 - Shopbychoice price @ 43,990 INR* 

LG 42 Inches Full HD LCD 42LK430 Television

If you wants to know the best LCD in these Models then i will suggest you LG 42LK430 is best.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2012)

And you have listed here Samsung 40D5000, its a LED and not LCD which costs around 60k, though you can get it from Thailand or singapore or dubai or from grey market in India and even from ebay for ~40k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 4, 2012)

do consider Panasonic vierra.. they are very good in picture quality with their IPS panels.. 
and dont go for LG atleast for 40" LCD.. 
otherbrand would be Samsung or Sony only


----------

